# Need help:(



## nida (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,
I m going to get married on febuary, n i hav got my upper lip skin turned green its been months that it got more promenent.... I use to hav this fir a year but it was minor.... I dont find any way to get rid of it.... I m going crazy  plz give me suggestions,


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Visit a dr, it could be hormonal or pigments in your skin, but it does need treating, if it doesnt clear up buy a peach cover up apply on area, this should cover it up. Stress can play a big part in skin discoloration.


----------



## nida (Jan 3, 2013)

Thx every 1


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

go to a dermatologist as this is a skin problem. I am pretty sure that they will be able to give you a medication that can have the discoloration heal fast. 

by the way, congratulations!


----------

